
How We Cracked the Engineer Retention Problem - kristianc
http://blog.adbrain.com/how-we-cracked-the-engineer-retention-problem/
======
drkprc
Interesting, I suppose the bigger question is whether or not this model is
scalable, whether it can be applied to other organisations? The trouble with
larger teams, is that the work becomes siloed by nature, and inherently less
flexible. All the more reason to establish the right kind of culture and team
structure from the start.

